# Colloidal Silver and Breastfeeding



## crisvow8 (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anyone know if I can take colloidal silver while nursing? I woke up with a sore throat and head ache and want to avoid getting a full blown illness. My kids just got over it. Anyone know? TIA


----------



## lilbsmama (Nov 18, 2008)

perfectly safe!


----------

